# How to kill a bear quickly?



## jim42 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hello,

I 've bought 150 acres of land in Southern Vermont. As my wife and I were unloading the car a bear came out of the wood. It looked at us for a few seconds then started to trot toward us. The kids were playing on the second floor of an old original barn, which is the only building on the land. As soon as I saw that thing running toward us I locked the car and we both run into the barn. I closed the door and we joined the kids upstairs.
From the window we saw that animal destroy the driver's door to get to the food that was in the car. As soon as he was done eating our food or the whole weekend it left. It took two hours. We no cell coverage I couldn't call anybody. I was furious that the camera was in the car. The animal was shot by a local a couple days later. 460 pounds.

I just can't deal with that. As of today I just don't feel secure there. I'm going to have a bunch of people helping me fix the barn, most of them students, and a few kids will be playing around.

I have inherited a 30-06 from my late father. I've shot that gun a lot at the range with him, but I never hunted or killed anything with it. Frankly, I'm not that knowledgeable about guns.

Is this the right gun to kill a bear?
A few precision. I'm not going to try to hunt bears and shoot them from 200 yards. Unfortunately I have a grimmer scenario that could happen. There is only 50 yards from the edge of the wood to the barn. I need a weapon that can kill a bear that will come out of those woods and start walking/trotting, running towards us. Most likely a front shot.
Is that savage 111 30-06 with a four bullet magazine the right gun to kill a bear before he can cover those 50 yards?
If now, what should I get instead?
A friend suggested a mossberg shotgun loaded with what he called brenekke?
Help!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 3, 2020)

I'd feel alot better in your level experience with a shotgun. A tense high stress situation with a bear charging is most likely a miss with a rifle


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 3, 2020)

Odds are that the bear would never mess with you. All is wants is food. I would focus on food storage and keeping the property not bear friendly.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 3, 2020)

Also I've been told by local law enforcement that if you kill a bear out of season you better have proof or injury caused by the bear to kill it.
Can't just kill it cause it broke into your cooler


----------



## Marsupial (Dec 3, 2020)

Is this for real? Jim, grow a mustache and run the dang bear off with a wave of your hands. They won’t eat your children, they just want the honey buns.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 3, 2020)

Bears can and do attack humans especially if habituated to them. I had a roommate from Idaho that had some deep scars from an unprovoked bear attack when he was in his early teens.

A lot of guides in Canada and Alaska carry short. barrel 12 ga shotgun, no plugs, filled with slugs for protection. I would opt for a quality security semiauto gun by BerEtta. Semi auto won’t “short stroke” and jam on you in a crisis.

Be sure to learn “bear wise” actions to reduce attractions around your property. Talk with local LE if you see a Bruin acting unafraid of you or your family. That way you get documented that you may have problem bear near. Also learn and teach family members how to act and not act if you encounter one. Give sows with cubs a LOT of room.

I grew up spending a lot of time in bear country, had a number of them around, never had a problem. Never encountered the “wrong” bear, I guess.


----------



## jim42 (Dec 4, 2020)

Marsupial said:


> Is this for real? Jim, grow a mustache and run the dang bear off with a wave of your hands. They won’t eat your children, they just want the honey buns.


Lolz,That sounds funny


----------



## jim42 (Dec 4, 2020)

Semi-Pro said:


> I'd feel alot better in your level experience with a shotgun. A tense high stress situation with a bear charging is most likely a miss with a rifle


Thanks man


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 4, 2020)

x2 on shotgun but maybe have some bear spray on hand as a first resort.


----------



## Marsupial (Dec 4, 2020)

I have bears in my yard all the time. I’ve walked up on many while hunting. Maybe Georgia black bears are different than Vermont, I can’t say. But I’ve never seen one that threatened me. Like people, bears have different personalities. Some are brave, some are stupid, some will let me walk up 20 feet before they trot off while others bolt when I crack the door to house. 
I think you will need to learn to live with them instead of shooting them all. But to answer your question, the 30-06 is plenty gun to put down any black bear. I double lunged a 350 pounder back in October with my 270 while hunting and he went straight down. Matter of fact I’ve shot three bears over 300 pounds with that gun over the years and they all died quickly.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 4, 2020)

Somebody been feeding that bear heavily. It associated y'all (humans) with food. I don't think you got anything to be concerned with. A lot of bear in the south have bird shot permanently implanted in there backside as a reminder to stay out of garbage cans and off porches. If your not interested in hunting it, you probably wouldn't have any trouble finding someone who is. Bear in areas that get hunted regularly do not behave this way. Another reason game management works. New Jersey will learn this the hard way.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2020)

Other option is car bomb him, when he gets in car just push the button............................


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2020)

Please post pics of the car damage and the cell phone video you took of the bear attacking the car.

Ain't noboby gonna watch a bear chew on their car without taking video.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2020)

Marsupial said:


> Is this for real?



He's from Texas and the bear is in Vermont. Joined a Georgia forum to get advice.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2020)

Weak troll.

https://www.okshooters.com/threads/how-to-kill-a-bear-quickly.301326/#post-3470644

https://forum.accurateshooter.com/threads/how-to-kill-a-bear-quickly.4022017/

From 2009:
https://www.huntingnet.com/forum/big-game-hunting/289268-how-kill-bear-quickly.html

There are more.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2020)

Probably PETA scum.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 4, 2020)

So it happened to him in 2009 and then again earlier this week? So he now owns 300 acres in Vermont? Was it the same car with the door handle replaced or a different car? I bet it was a Subaru. Had to be a Subaru.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 4, 2020)

We don’t shoot poor bears with mean ol guns. I know a witch doctor from West Georgia that will come cast a spell on the bear to make him stay in the woods if you pay travel, 3 days in a hotel, and $300 dining in advance. Unfortunately the spell will be broken instantly if you troll on the internet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2020)

@jim42 , you want to explain yourself?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 4, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> So it happened to him in 2009 and then again earlier this week? So he now owns 300 acres in Vermont? Was it the same car with the door handle replaced or a different car? I bet it was a Subaru. Had to be a Subaru.



Mom's minivan...


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 4, 2020)

The bear got him?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2020)

We need a better class of troll around here. 

Lately, you caint get half way through their first post before the troll alarm goes off.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> So it happened to him in 2009 and then again earlier this week? So he now owns 300 acres in Vermont? Was it the same car with the door handle replaced or a different car? I bet it was a Subaru. Had to be a Subaru.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 4, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> @jim42 , you want to explain yourself?




Welp, old jim42 has bigger problems than bear problems now.

He gonna need more than 150 acres to get away from Nic.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 4, 2020)

460 lbs. ?  Anything under 500 lbs. we generally take a switch to them and run em off.


----------



## Jimmypop (Dec 4, 2020)

Back in the day when we went bear hunting, we just stopped by the wood pile and picked up the single bitted axe.


----------



## jim42 (Dec 5, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Mom's minivan...


That will definitely be a joke


----------



## Buddrow (Dec 5, 2020)

Well if a bear had the audacity to break into my house while im sleeping. I would run at it full tilt while completely nude. It will either die of laughter or fright. Not sure which. 
Breaking into my truck? Bear spray would help to season what ever its eating.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 5, 2020)

jim42 said:


> That will definitely be a joke



YOUR op is the joke.
Got any good ones?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2020)

Hmmmm . .


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2020)

If the OP was a serious question, yes, a .30-06 is more than enough gun to efficiently kill a bear. The issue is that when you are in bear country, you have to learn to live with them. A bear in the yard is an everyday occurrence in my part of the country. As others have said, they are usually not hard to chase off or discourage. Feeding them or allowing them access to food is what causes problems. No food, no bear problem.


----------



## Buddrow (Dec 5, 2020)

Went to the Dr yesterday. Doc told me I need to loose weight. After a lengthy conversation. I finally asked him so how do I loose weight. He told me dont eat anything fatty. So I said like burgers, fries, and fried chicken? He said no DON'T EAT ANYTHING FATTY! 

Went to another Dr about my weight. Had a long conversation. Asked about my family history. Told him obesity runs in my family. So he said no body runs in your family that's why your all fat.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 5, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> If the OP was a serious question, yes, a .30-06 is more than enough gun to efficiently kill a bear. The issue is that when you are in bear country, you have to learn to live with them. A bear in the yard is an everyday occurrence in my part of the country. As others have said, they are usually not hard to chase off or discourage. Feeding them or allowing them access to food is what causes problems. No food, no bear problem.



See post#15?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2020)

I wish the OP would tell us the reason behind an 11 year old troll.

A joke?

A PETA thing?

Anti gun?

Proving we're hicks?


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 5, 2020)

From other forums:



> If it’s a Chicago Bear they are mostly harmless.





> Put up a strong fence and back it up with pictures of Amy Schumer and Rosie O'Donnell.





> Hobble the kids so you kin outrun 'em.





> Feed 'em a politician. That oughtta kill anything...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 5, 2020)

jiminbogart said:


> From other forums:



'Bears don't eat vegans.'


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 5, 2020)

I’ve said it for years. The best place to shoot a bear is in the face where his teeth are!


----------



## lukeclem4901 (Dec 18, 2020)

I've had one bluff charge me. That's usually all it is. But if they were charging at your wife or especially your kids, I wouldn't hesitate to shoot it


----------



## Goon (Dec 20, 2020)

I was raised in southern Vermont and never had any issues with bears. My guess would be that particular bear was being fed by someone and had lost its fear of humans. I wouldn't let the fear of a bear attack ruin my time their. Just be aware of your surroundings


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 20, 2020)

That works well until you are surrounded by the outside of a bear.  LOL


----------



## Timberjack86 (Feb 1, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> If the OP was a serious question, yes, a .30-06 is more than enough gun to efficiently kill a bear. The issue is that when you are in bear country, you have to learn to live with them. A bear in the yard is an everyday occurrence in my part of the country. As others have said, they are usually not hard to chase off or discourage. Feeding them or allowing them access to food is what causes problems. No food, no bear problem.


Yep we see them daily. This is 75 yards from my back porch


----------



## longrangedog (Feb 2, 2021)

Shotguns using slugs are just as difficult to hit with as rifles. 000 Buckshot would be better for those of us likely to get nervous and weak in the knees.


----------



## Goatman70 (Feb 9, 2021)

Just pour honey on me and pray for the bear!


----------



## tracker12 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bears are not tuff animals.  I have killed several with my bow and a few with a gun.  A double lung shot and they are usually down I 50 yards unlike deer.


----------

